# No front seat pax b.s.; Uber needs to step up.



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.

So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4. 

Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


Sigh. 
This is on you. They are told, some don't care, some just never bother reading the info uber gives them and don't know and some forget. Regardless, you told them no then allowed it anyway. Its your fault.

Uber can implement all kinds of rules but its ultimately up to you to enforce them.

You sold out for $20. Live with it.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


Any surge for putting your own health at risk by allowing the POS sit in the front? Otherwise, you made a terrible mistake and became someone's door mat. LOL


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


I had a group a couple weeks ago. 
They started coming out and i know
the limits 3 but theres 4 of em. 
I tell them its a 3 limit but it
was a long trip w a surge.
You can all sit in back if you can comfortably fit. 
They fit in and i made the trip anyway
"They other guy didnt have a problem"
I dont imagine anyone would have a problem taking anyone into the city, its like getting paid to drive to the money!!!
No tip in the app....


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I had a group a couple weeks ago.
> They started coming out and i know
> the limits 3 but theres 4 of em.
> I tell them its a 3 limit but it
> ...


Yeah, fortunately for you there was no accident. Otherwise, the passengers are going to sue as there were insuffficent seat belts for the pax and the insurance may not pay, as this is improper ferrying of passengers. .


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


Why would Uber or Lyft do anything they put the burden on you. If you want to participate in the Uber and Lyft virtual signaling then its on you when the pax get mad. Either cancel the ride or take the ride and keep your mouth shut.

Tell the pax to protest and/or riot and loot in your car or eat food while sitting next to you. It's a known fact that you can't get the Chinese Virus when doing this. Do not take the pax if you can identify them as Trump supporters, especially if they are heading to a Trump rally, it's a known fact that you do get the Chinese Virus if you get within 198 miles of a Trump supporter.

Or just make sure it's a long trip with surge because and have them all sit in the back seat. You can't get the Chinese Virus when a juicy ride is on the table... &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Better to be pissed off than pissed on.

In most cases.

This time looks like you got both.


It's all on you. Goober and Gryft both have a policy on this. You chose to 1. Argue with a customer over breaking the policy 2. Acquiesce and break the policy thus giving the customer all power.

No ones fault but yours.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Does it help to put a largish thing in the front passenger seat? I don't know if this is effective because I've stopped driving for Uber.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


Think of it like this....You paid the price for breaking the rules. Now you will never let greed guide you again.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Better to be pissed off than pissed on.


I don't know, I've never paid extra to have someone make me mad.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

It's an insurance reason at this point. Go ahead take um.... Get in an accident and your screwed! Serves you right. 

Modern day solution... Get your own insurance!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Should have waited 5 minutes and collected cancel fee for too many riders.









Drive with this for a few days and move on with your life.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Ra


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Should have waited 5 minutes and collected cancel fee for too many riders.
> 
> View attachment 516328
> 
> Drive with this for a few days and move on with your life.


Raspberry Donuts?


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


It's been said many times on here. Either enforce their rules and do not take on those trips, or take them but do not make a fuss about it. It was totally your choice, no one forced you to do this. You made a scene and then accepted the trip, yet you are somehow surprised at the end result. You can't blame Uber when these protocols are already in place.

I see pax with ratings as low as 3.60 lingering around, do you think they care about what you have to say?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Sorry OP, but now 'YOU MUST DIE' since you are now the 'Other Uber driver'.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Should have waited 5 minutes and collected cancel fee for too many riders.


I tried this. It gave the pax an opportunity to report me for "no mask" (on Lyft).
Cancel on them FIRST, as fast as you can. Don't clue them in, don't even start a conversation when 4 people walk up to the car.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Yeah, fortunately for you there was no accident. Otherwise, the passengers are going to sue as there were insuffficent seat belts for the pax and the insurance may not pay, as this is improper ferrying of passengers. .


Exactly what happened to me NYE 1998. 5 ppl in the back seat of a Ford Probe. Black ice, a spin out, and then flipped into a ravine hitting small trees, coming to rest on the roof. I got sued by a friend(former). 
Insurance settled with him and I was left with a 2k car debt and no transportation.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Sigh.
> This is on you. They are told, some don't care, some just never bother reading the info uber gives them and don't know and some forget. Regardless, you told them no then allowed it anyway. Its your fault.
> 
> Uber can implement all kinds of rules but its ultimately up to you to enforce them.
> ...


Well actually $30, not quite as pathetic.



RideShare_Hustler said:


> It's been said many times on here. Either enforce their rules and do not take on those trips, or take them but do not make a fuss about it. It was totally your choice, no one forced you to do this. You made a scene and then accepted the trip, yet you are somehow surprised at the end result. You can't blame Uber when these protocols are already in place.
> 
> I see pax with ratings as low as 3.60 lingering around, do you think they care about what you have to say?


Not a "scene" at all, just a short conversation. And for all I know, I got down voted by the front seat pax for looking at my phone during the trip, which was right next to her leg. (I keep my phone stuck in my cupholder.) Maybe I need to start warning them; "Ok, you can sit in front, but when I look down at my phone, please understand that I am indeed looking at my phone and not your legs."


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Lol . My car my rules . Its the # 2 rule of being a driver .
Show up . More then 1 pax with uber X nope . wait click to many passengers collect your fee move on .
I stopped accepting more then 1 male passenger for safety concerns . With female 2 is the max unless there cheerleaders we can fill the car up plus 3 or 4 more if required ! . I just do not like taking 3 ladies it becomes a game for them.
They ask the driver stupid questions and so on.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> Well actually $30, not quite as pathetic.
> 
> 
> Not a "scene" at all, just a short conversation. And for all I know, I got down voted by the front seat pax for looking at my phone during the trip, which was right next to her leg. (I keep my phone stuck in my cupholder.) Maybe I need to start warning them; "Ok, you can sit in front, but when I look down at my phone, please understand that I am indeed looking at my phone and not your legs."


Hrm..... Not sure the judge believes that


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


Totally your fault dude for being greedy.... as if cancel fee isn't enough for you.
Furthermore, 0 customer service skills... pick a side and stick to it... how do you figure it would go once you piss someone off and then change your mind anyway. If it was me I would've reported you for drinking at that winery for shitz and gigglez. Either take the ride if you think it is worth breaking rules for, or don't. It's that simple. Stop blaming uber for everything.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


Flat out refuse like a true IC. 
Or take the ride like an ant.

Those are pretty much your choices. If you got downrated then you didn't message UBER asap once they got out of the car to complain and submit a report on them.

If you're truest worried about a downgrade maybe this is not for you?


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Why would you accept a person in your front seat at a time like this? Are you that hungry? 
If they don't like it and you know they know what the rules are, why would you accommodate stupity.

Do it for your family if for no other reason, unless you're untouchable like that bloated Orange Buffon we have in the WH. Then when you go down with the Tumptanic, don't complain.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Big Lou said:


> Why would you accept a person in your front seat at a time like this? Are you that hungry?
> If they don't like it and you know they know what the rules are, why would you accommodate stupity.
> 
> Do it for your family if for no other reason, unless you're untouchable like that bloated Orange Buffon we have in the WH. Then when you go down with the Tumptanic, don't complain.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314297485318217728


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Well actually $30, not quite as pathetic.
> 
> 
> Not a "scene" at all, just a short conversation. And for all I know, I got down voted by the front seat pax for looking at my phone during the trip, which was right next to her leg. (I keep my phone stuck in my cupholder.) Maybe I need to start warning them; "Ok, you can sit in front, but when I look down at my phone, please understand that I am indeed looking at my phone and not your legs."


Maybe she was annoyed that you were obviously not looking at her legs.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

Oh, so you're "my last uber driver" I hear so much about...


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Lol . My car my rules . Its the # 2 rule of being a driver .
> Show up . More then 1 pax with uber X nope . wait click to many passengers collect your fee move on .
> I stopped accepting more then 1 male passenger for safety concerns . With female 2 is the max unless there cheerleaders we can fill the car up plus 3 or 4 more if required ! . I just do not like taking 3 ladies it becomes a game for them.
> They ask the driver stupid questions and so on.


WTF? I can understand the two dude thing, damn I'm glad I'm not a chick, but I do understand the concern. But limiting females and whom ever else??? Have you been warned by UBER yet? Wait, you are a chick, right?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cvillegordo said:


> They argued*..................*so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.


Yes, this is why they downrated you. If you get into a disagreement with the customer before you move a wheel, DO NOT HAUL THAT CUSTOMER/THOSE CUSTOMERS. Once you have soured the atmosphere, you can do ZERO to fix it. If you try to accommodate the customer, he will become only more demanding. The one exception to this might be in the case of a fake service animal. Even if you ask the questions that the ADA permits, you have soured the atmosphere and the user will downrate you. He might even complain. If you do the transport, though, you are less likely to be de-activated. You will be waitlisted then get a strike against your account for asking the questions that the law permits, but, that is not de-activation.



Boca Ratman said:


> This is on you. They are told, some don't care, some just never bother reading the info uber gives them and don't know and some forget. Regardless, you told them no then allowed it anyway.


.......precisely; Original Poster bought that one. You must stick to your proverbial guns in this business. If you say "no", it is "no". You can change your mind if the customer waves enough money in your face, but those who are hip enough to do that rarely report you. I had a customer who was going from Capitol Hill to Dulles Airport in Rush Hour. That can be almost a one hour trip, although once you actually get across the River, it is easy. The hard part is actually getting across the River. This guy threw a twenty dollar bill on the front seat and asked me if he could smoke. I let him. I told him to open the window, blow the smoke out it, flick his ashes out it and throw out the butt. He was glad to do it. I sprayed the de-odoriser when he got out and told the next few customers that someone had put out a cigaret right before he boarded and dragged in the smell with him. They bought it.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> "They other guy didnt have a problem"


.......again, that Mtyhical All The Other Uber Drivers of legend, song and story...............I would like to meet that guy, whoever he is, and hip him to a few things...................



bone-aching-work said:


> Cancel on them FIRST, as fast as you can. Don't clue them in, don't even start a conversation when 4 people walk up to the car.


Shuffle if you can, but, if you can not, cancel "too many riders". Do not argue, do not remind them. Pull away from the address. Hide around the corner and shuffle if you can. If not, simply cancel "too many riders".


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

This is no different than a group of 5 trying to squeeze in your car because the previous Uber let them do it. You tell them that you cant allow it and they say no problem and leave one behind to catch another Uber. And the group you take gives you a 1 star.

or you can substitute that situation to the more common situation which is asking a group of people to finish their alcoholic beverages before getting in your car and they 1 star you for making them do that.

Pretty much whenever you tell an entitled POS no they will retaliate. I suggest you get into the habit of simply cancelling the ride once they try to do illegal stuff in your car or in this case fitting a 4th passenger in the car during this pandemic. Otherwise you will get bad ratings.



Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> It's an insurance reason at this point. Go ahead take um.... Get in an accident and your screwed! Serves you right.
> 
> Modern day solution... Get your own insurance!


My own insurance? Screwed? One of us is confused, and it's not me. I carry State Farm commercial. Uber's insurance, plus the optional Uber insurance, are add ons. There are no "back seat passengers only" restrictions on any of my policies. The Uber insurance might not pay off for an injured front seat pax assuming there is a line buried somewhere in the policy about abiding by all Uber policies and guidelines, but I haven't seen that anywhere, and the Uber insurance is just a bonus anyway.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

DudeUbering said:


> WTF? I can understand the two dude thing, damn I'm glad I'm not a chick, but I do understand the concern. But limiting females and whom ever else??? Have you been warned by UBER yet? Wait, you are a chick, right?


I can refuse more then 1 passenger any time i want . I get paid a min rate . My car my rules . I have about 6000 or 7000
im not sure how many rides in total. You can do whatever you want continue to pick up two people they have more control over you.
I used to repo cars for a living for 5 years I have seen everything . You could miss a turn and the pax could start crap and a fight .
You cant control two people at once there strangers . Its not safe .


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

No good deed goes unpunished

pax convo as they drinking they $50 bottle of Red shit....
"can you believe that uber driver and his white privilege"

"totally!!! so 1star-ing him... I mean look at us, we totally hot"

"Totally, 4er sure"


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


4, 6, hell pack a few more in the trunk? And speed all the way there taking a random route that backtracks repeatedly only to find yourself allowing an unexpected stop to pickup a 100 piece order from wingstop...and then another for a couple slurpees at 7-11...And gotta stop by the crack house, it'll just be a minute........Or be a responsible driver and shut it down at the onset. Ride canceled, too many people. Go sit around the corner and when they try again and you get the ping go back and explain again, shuffle and collect. You may get 4 or 5 lesson fees from the pax, and you only drove around the block a few times.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Let the insistent one sit up front

Pop the window/door lock pull down your mask and start hacking😀


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

CT


Cvillegordo said:


> My own insurance? Screwed? One of us is confused, and it's not me. I carry State Farm commercial. Uber's insurance, plus the optional Uber insurance, are add ons. There are no "back seat passengers only" restrictions on any of my policies. The Uber insurance might not pay off for an injured front seat pax assuming there is a line buried somewhere in the policy about abiding by all Uber policies and guidelines, but I haven't seen that anywhere, and the Uber insurance is just a bonus anyway.


Ya it's you.

Uber won't cover 4 in a 3 party car. So it's on the driver. Hence your screwed cause most personal insurance won't cover rideshare without additional coverage.

like both of us with commercial insurance that covers all while in transit.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Robert Larrison said:


> Let the insistent one sit up front
> 
> Pop the window/door lock pull down your mask and start hacking&#128512;


better yet, just rip a loud Dominoes pizza fart


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


Not sure what you mean by_ "Uber needs to step up"._ the Pax app clearly stats 3 people.

Just say no and move on to the next ride


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

I’m going to tell you a secret and I don’t care what you think of me. I don’t care about the front seat rule. Like at all! When I see them eyeing the front seat all unsure, I hold out my hand flat and make a big ‘come on’ motion. This rarely fails to get a big stupid grin, it’s great for business.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> CT
> Ya it's you.
> 
> Uber won't cover 4 in a 3 party car. So it's on the driver. Hence your screwed cause most personal insurance won't cover rideshare without additional coverage.
> ...


Have you, or anyone found a source anywhere that states Uber will not cover 4? I believe it may be true, but I don't see that in writing anywhere. Regarding my personal insurance, you're still very confused. It is not in any way continent upon the supplemental insurance from Uber. The OPPOSITE is of course true; Uber only pays after your required liability policy pays.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


Uber will NEVER step up for drivers !


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Have you, or anyone found a source anywhere that states Uber will not cover 4? I believe it may be true, but I don't see that in writing anywhere.


It's on the waybill for every UberX ride.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Fargle said:


> Does it help to put a largish thing in the front passenger seat? I don't know if this is effective because I've stopped driving for Uber.


I usually have things on the seat and the front pax seat as forward as it goes; leaves more room for the rear seat pax. Keeps the arguments to a minimum.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> It's on the waybill for every UberX ride.


It actually states that Uber's liability insurance does not cover a front seat passenger? Anyone have a screenshot of this?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> Pretty much whenever you tell an entitled POS no they will retaliate.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

If you are going to do the transport despite telling them "no" to something, be prepared, at best, to exchange one-stars. Do not be surprised if they submit a false complaint to F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft*. Several posters have reported things such as being reported for being drunk after they told a passenger not to eat in the car or being reported for refusing a service dog when they would not allow an open container.



Cvillegordo said:


> I carry State Farm commercial. Uber's insurance, plus the optional Uber insurance, are add ons. There are no "back seat passengers only" restrictions on any of my policies.


You are a rarity among TNC drivers. Most carry nothing outside their regular private passenger vehicle policy; they do not even have the TNC endorsement, rider or policy (depending on the state). The smarter of us have the endorsement/rider/policy. The commercial policy will cover much. In fact, most commercial policies will state that even if coverage is secondary, if the primary insurer balks at paying, the secondary will pay. It then settles the matter with the primary. You are likely allright with one..............small..............caveat.

Does the Commonwealth of Virginia, by ordinance, order, or even law, ban front seat passengers from TNC vehicles for the duration of the Public Health Emergency? If it does, you _could_ have a problem.

Every motor vehicle liability insurance policy that I ever have seen contains an exclusion for "illegal acts", "acts in violation or law, rules, regulations, proclamations, orders......". If there is such an order in Virginia, your commercial carrier _could_ decline your claim. As a rule, this would be considered minor, thus the insurer would pay to protect the policyholder. Likely you would get a surcharge and a stern warning not to repeat it, but, in this case , likely your insurer would pay.

I can see Uber's insurer's trying to weasel out of it as you would be violating company policy., but, your commercial would likely step up and settle it with Uber's insurer.



Samman said:


> "can you believe that uber driver and his white privilege"


Anyone who does or says something that just does not sit right with some people is automatically designated as having "white privilege".



Samman said:


> "totally!!! so 1star-ing him... I mean look at us, we totally hot"
> 
> "Totally, 4er sure"


"Yes, ladies, (..........and I use the term loosely). you are _you are oh-so-totally hot fer shrrrrrrrrrrrrr_. _Yuhsee_, though, ladies, the _prob_ is that at my age, Total Double Triple Grade AAA _HAWTNESS_ _don't do all that much fer me no mowah_. I have a girlfriend. I can barely afford her. I could not even afford one of you on top of her, never mind all four. At my age, I could not keep up with one of you, never mind all four. ...._ain't much what I can buy_ with the aforementioned "_hawtness_", marry, Mesdemoiselles, you would expect _me_ to do the buying with money _I ain't got_ _en current girlfriend's allurdee dun' spent, anyhow_. So no, Your Hotnesses, if you want to find someone on whom your "_hawtness_" has any effect, cancel and try the next ant"



Samman said:


> better yet, just rip a loud Dominoes pizza fart


Taco Hell's are even worse.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> If you are going to do the transport despite telling them "no" to something, be prepared, at best, to exchange one-stars. Do not be surprised if they submit a false complaint to F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft*. Several posters have reported things such as being reported for being drunk after they told a passenger not to eat in the car or being reported for refusing a service dog when they would not allow an open container.
> 
> ...


You a long winded dude


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> If you are going to do the transport despite telling them "no" to something, be prepared, at best, to exchange one-stars. Do not be surprised if they submit a false complaint to F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft*. Several posters have reported things such as being reported for being drunk after they told a passenger not to eat in the car or being reported for refusing a service dog when they would not allow an open container.
> 
> ...


No, no such thing in Virginia about rideshare passengers.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


Been there done that. Cheap @ss millennials on a debate contest at U of Chicago venue, flew in from ORD, 4 paxes with luggages. Have no idea how we all fit in a Prius.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Boogloo Boys convo about Uber's 3 pax max rules...









-Tod you call the Uber, we straight late for the riots

-Yeah dog, a Prius is coming

-Tod... they got a 3 passenger max rule! I told your cheap ass to get a XL, like a Black Suburban so we look official

-dog.... my bad, my mom only put $20 in my Uber account


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Samman said:


> Boogloo Boys convo about Uber's 3 pax max rules...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There always has to be that one person who has to bring up his political views and ruin a thread, huh?

--

"Peaceful Protesters" *react* about Uber's 3 pax max rules...










- "Peaceful Protester #1" - How come Tod is always in front of us taking all the credit?

- "Peaceful Protester #2" - Really, Tod doesn't even live in this neighborhood. He lives with his parents and is an assistant dog groomer at PetsMart!

- Tod - You guys be quite, I just burned down this Uber and destroyed your neighborhood for you. Show some appreciation.

- "Peaceful Protester #3 while running away" - Guys I see a Lyft down the street, lets see if he'll take the 4 of us.

- "Peaceful Protester #1" - Tod does your mom still make those little chips with that white gravy?

- Tod - It's not white gravy it's Hummus and yes she does I'll ask her to make some for us next weekend when we burn down that police precinct in your grandma's neighborhood.

- "Peaceful Protester #2" - That's hardcore, Tod.


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


It happened to me the same things


Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


But they receive the notification in the app only 3 pax available in the back seat . Simple just cancel the ride for non face mask . Never unlock your doors till you see how many they are ..in NY the city suspended Uber pool if they will receive complain about this matter it may put even Uber x on hold . because they really spread the virus . Put safety first before the money ..


----------



## mthom (Jul 25, 2020)

I've learned that any time I have to say no to a pax that I'm automatically looking at a low rating. Uber couldn't care less if we're unfairly rated or not. I've decided to simply pull off if I have to say no for anything at all, open containers, pax numbers, etc. 

I recently just pulled off after a pax was taking care of a drunk and puking friend in front of a hotel. When I asked if the puker was riding, she said yes but she has a trash can. I just shook my head, pulled around the corner, and collected the fee once she canceled. No way. Not after 2 pax have puked in my car.


----------



## Tdawg487 (Jan 5, 2020)

I could care less if they sit in front with me. I work in a hospital and in a Covid unit alll day. I have a better chance of giving it to them than them giving it to me so if they want to risk it go ahead lol


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> It actually states that Uber's liability insurance does not cover a front seat passenger? Anyone have a screenshot of this?


Uber prefers not to put anything in writing. But think about it for a second. Will an insurance adjuster try to pin blame or fault on you, the driver, in order to get out of paying for a claim? The answers is always YES.

The adjuster has an officially produced Waybill that says up to three passengers were authorized to ride in your vehicle. When you submit a claim and admit that you had more passengers than were authorized, that's the insurance company's easy ticket to invalidate the claim and walk away.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


It's your car man. Hopefully you gave in because you needed the money. Pax don't tell you what to do, neither does Uber.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I had a group a couple weeks ago.
> They started coming out and i know
> the limits 3 but theres 4 of em.
> I tell them its a 3 limit but it
> ...


If there was an incident and you got only 3 seat belts in the back for four pax, then.... ✌


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Remove the front seat. Problem solved!


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Nightrider82 said:


> Remove the front seat. Problem solved!


sometimes when someone said the simplest thing but smartest thing...

You Win Bro!!!✊&#127995;&#129362;=&#127868;


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Nightrider82 said:


> Remove the front seat. Problem solved!


I went to high school in Sao Paulo, Brazil. The most common taxicab was a VW bug with the front passenger seat removed. Passengers went through those windshields frequently!!


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> I went to high school in Sao Paulo, Brazil. The most common taxicab was a VW bug with the front passenger seat removed. Passengers went through those windshields frequently!!


Windshield! lol... 4 real!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Samman said:


> Windshield! lol... 4 real!


Yeah, no laughing matter; horrific crashes happened daily. You couldn't go anywhere without seeing a fresh crash or two. In the suburbs cross streets typically didn't have stop signs; they had a section of cobblestones. That was supposed to be your warning to slow down. You can imagine the carnage. Still terrible today.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> Have you, or anyone found a source anywhere that states Uber will not cover 4?












&#128070;&#127995;&#128070;&#127995;&#128070;&#127995;
In the very document which would be provided to law enforcement upon any issue or request. 
Passengers covered (capacity): 3


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


You need to step up and not let riders bully you into something you know is wrong!

Further, ratings don't matter. They don't add to your income so **** 'em! Ratings are a tool Uber uses to manipulate naive drivers to act against their own self interest.

If you can't maintain a 4.6+, you have larger issues.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> View attachment 516582
> 
> 
> &#128070;&#127995;&#128070;&#127995;&#128070;&#127995;
> ...


What kind of insurance document is that?


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Cvillegordo said:


> What kind of insurance document is that?


That's the waybill from my most recent trip. Insurance coverage is defined right there. At 07:38:17 CDT, the trip coverage began (i.e., I tapped "accept"). This is the most recent one, as it's the only one accessible, but I often check the waybill- for additional details like precise address, to confirm name, for other specifics, etc.
With the occurrence of an incident/accident, in the event four passengers were being transported, this official document gives all insurance parties an easy "way out." Frankly, I believe they will keep UberX at this pax limit to lower insurance costs; a deductible increase is likely to come soon, IMHO. They're looking for more and more ways to creatively lower costs.


----------



## Samman (Aug 10, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> Yeah, no laughing matter; horrific crashes happened daily. You couldn't go anywhere without seeing a fresh crash or two. In the suburbs cross streets typically didn't have stop signs; they had a section of cobblestones. That was supposed to be your warning to slow down. You can imagine the carnage. Still terrible today.


Dam! Same here in Seattle, they don't have stop signs in the neighborhood streets and we have lots of hills and blind hill intersection. people drive slow here in seattle because our roads suck so bad


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Fargle said:


> Does it help to put a largish thing in the front passenger seat? I don't know if this is effective because I've stopped driving for Uber.


I caught a Uber in LA and the driver had his dog (service?) in the front seat. Maybe others should start doing the same.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> You need to step up and not let riders bully you into something you know is wrong!
> 
> Further, ratings don't matter. They don't add to your income so @@@@ 'em! Ratings are a tool Uber uses to manipulate naive drivers to act against their own self interest.
> 
> If you can't maintain a 4.6+, you have larger issues.


4.6? Is there something significant about this? FYI I'm up and down between 4.95-4.97.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> Why would you accept a person in your front seat at a time like this? Are you that hungry?
> If they don't like it and you know they know what the rules are, why would you accommodate stupity.
> 
> Do it for your family if for no other reason, unless you're untouchable like that bloated Orange Buffon we have in the WH. Then when you go down with the Tumptanic, don't complain.


the whole covid thing is real but the reaction is way overblown . So is your hatred of trump . But of course Biden and his pedo son will make it all better.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


3-4 riders. It doesn't really matter. You have the same chance to get COVID from a front seat pax as from a rear seat one. So if you are scared, stop freaking driving...


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

mellorock said:


> the whole covid thing is real but the reaction is way overblown . So is your hatred of trump . But of course Biden and his pedo son will make it all better.


*YOU* do not want to go down that pedo road, now do you? I'll be glad to compare court documents. I would say like for like docs, but there are only court cases against one.

*You don't want to go down that road!*


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I had a group a couple weeks ago.
> They started coming out and i know
> the limits 3 but theres 4 of em.
> I tell them its a 3 limit but it
> ...


Man, you took a huge liability by letting 4 of them sit in the back. Minor accident would have costed you a life ban to do rideshare plus years and tons of money for lawsuits... You should have let one of them sit in front instead...


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

Looks like riders are cleary informed that the front seat is off limits. It does not say what the max number of riders are. This ride was for an uberX.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The only mistake you made was not canceling on them.

I would have canceled out of fear of getting downrated.

Falls under the catagory of it being too high of a risk to take them at all for fear of a 1 Star or false accusation.


----------



## Texassully (Oct 8, 2015)

Cvillegordo said:


> Well actually $30, not quite as pathetic.
> 
> 
> Not a "scene" at all, just a short conversation. And for all I know, I got down voted by the front seat pax for looking at my phone during the trip, which was right next to her leg. (I keep my phone stuck in my cupholder.) Maybe I need to start warning them; "Ok, you can sit in front, but when I look down at my phone, please understand that I am indeed looking at my phone and not your legs."


You deserve to be downvoted for not using a phone holder. If someone reports you, deactivation awaits.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Texassully said:


> You deserve to be downvoted for not using a phone holder. If someone reports you, deactivation awaits.


Wait, my cupholder is a perfectly good phoneholder!!


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


NO! This is on you! Keep the effing doors locked and tell them 3 and pull up and wait for them to cancel! Simple and effing basic! I have no problem telling the woman with 2 kids and no car seats no can do! I bet you don't!



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I had a group a couple weeks ago.
> They started coming out and i know
> the limits 3 but theres 4 of em.
> I tell them its a 3 limit but it
> ...


Thanks! You are the guy that the Pax says "The other drivers take me" Effing thanks



34-Methoxyzacko said:


> View attachment 516582
> 
> 
> &#128070;&#127995;&#128070;&#127995;&#128070;&#127995;
> ...


I have a 7 passenger Honda Pilot and it says 3 passengers. Guess I better do something about that!



mellorock said:


> the whole covid thing is real but the reaction is way overblown . So is your hatred of trump . But of course Biden and his pedo son will make it all better.


Dude, druggie pedo son!


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> Well actually $30, not quite as pathetic.
> 
> 
> Not a "scene" at all, just a short conversation. And for all I know, I got down voted by the front seat pax for looking at my phone during the trip, which was right next to her leg. (I keep my phone stuck in my cupholder.) Maybe I need to start warning them; "Ok, you can sit in front, but when I look down at my phone, please understand that I am indeed looking at my phone and not your legs."


Right! You could get a proper cellphone holder and look straight ahead but you chose to let your eyes stray from the road. You are taking your own safety in jeopardy in more ways than one.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

indytd said:


> Right! You could get a proper cellphone holder and look straight ahead but you chose to let your eyes stray from the road. You are taking your own safety in jeopardy in more ways than one.


Ok ok ok.....I'll start using my CD slot phone holder again. But what I was referring to was being suspected of leg gazing! Not taking my eyes off the road.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Boston Bill said:


> ...I have a 7 passenger Honda Pilot and it says 3 passengers. Guess I better do something about that!


It's only "3" on UberX trips. When you accept XL trips, it'll display as "5" (as opposed to the 4/6 up until mid-2020). As to the Black/BlackXL tiers, I cannot say with certainty, as I do not drive in those tiers. As such, the "one pax less" applies to both UberX and XL (as well as Premier where available; Select was also notched to 3 pax, only to be shelved a couple months later).


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uber taxi is showing as 3 or 6,now for me depending on which taxi I select. They normally take 4 or 7 passengers.


----------



## kiwigirlinnv (Jul 29, 2020)

DJJoeyZ said:


> I caught a Uber in LA and the driver had his dog (service?) in the front seat. Maybe others should start doing the same.


My service dog rides up front with me so passengers can clearly see the front seat is occupied. If 4 passengers show up, the ride canceled. I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

kiwigirlinnv said:


> My service dog rides up front with me so passengers can clearly see the front seat is occupied. If 4 passengers show up, the ride canceled. I'm not taking any chances.


So, while I'm certain they (U/L) wouldn't do such a thing... would anyone else out there not receive even the _slightest_ joy in knowing some paxhole actually lost access to the platform for "refusing to ride with a service animal" in the car? 
To know the tables have been turned _even once _would be somewhat fulfilling. &#128516;


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


Drivers are in an impossible position. Turn down rides, so you don't get bad ratings, but you don't make money, or do it how we did before Covid19. Arguing or correcting riders constantly, will drop your ratings. In my opinion, if your afraid of getting Covid19, don't drive. Mask wearing by drivers is a must. Passengers are suppose to wear masks too. But correcting Passengers constantly, only will end in poor ratings. If I am that stressed by Passengers not masked or setting in the front passenger seat, I suggest not ridesharing.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

UofMDriver said:


> Drivers are in an impossible position. Turn down rides, so you don't get bad ratings, but you don't make money, or do it how we did before Covid19. Arguing or correcting riders constantly, will drop your ratings. In my opinion, if your afraid of getting Covid19, don't drive. Mask wearing by drivers is a must. Passengers are suppose to wear masks too. But correcting Passengers constantly, only will end in poor ratings. If I am that stressed by Passengers not masked or setting in the front passenger seat, I suggest not ridesharing.


I'm dealing with it just fine.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I wear my mask at all times. I don't check to see is the pax are wearing theirs. And I have no problem with somebody jumping in the front seat.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I wear my mask at all times. I don't check to see is the pax are wearing theirs. And I have no problem with somebody jumping in the front seat.


Make sure it's an N95 mask if you are going to play the Covid-10 roulette.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Once again I explained to a group of 4 that UberX is 3 pax, none in front. They argued, it was a 25 minute trip to a winery, so I acquiesced and moved my stuff. Big mistake; I got down voted, obviously for p.i.s.s.ing them off in the first place.
> 
> So drivers have been put in this ridiculous predicament; if you refuse, you lose rides. If you protest or explain and then do it anyway, they are now potentially mad. So either you just never say a word and take 4 like before; or you flat out refuse. Pax have obviously figured out that they just need to act surprised and you'll take 4.
> 
> Tired of this. Uber needs to step up.


Da fuq is a down voted?



Boca Ratman said:


> Sigh.
> This is on you. They are told, some don't care, some just never bother reading the info uber gives them and don't know and some forget. Regardless, you told them no then allowed it anyway. Its your fault.
> 
> Uber can implement all kinds of rules but its ultimately up to you to enforce them.
> ...


Of course! Some also play dumb/stupid and pull the "our last driver did this" bs...I say back to them"You should give him a call then" & then cancel.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I had a group a couple weeks ago.
> They started coming out and i know
> the limits 3 but theres 4 of em.
> I tell them its a 3 limit but it
> ...


Lol! It becomes a problem if they report you to Uber and you get deactivated for not following guidelines. But hey, You made a few extra bucks, so it was all worth it, right?



Cvillegordo said:


> Well actually $30, not quite as pathetic.
> 
> 
> Not a "scene" at all, just a short conversation. And for all I know, I got down voted by the front seat pax for looking at my phone during the trip, which was right next to her leg. (I keep my phone stuck in my cupholder.) Maybe I need to start warning them; "Ok, you can sit in front, but when I look down at my phone, please understand that I am indeed looking at my phone and not your legs."


AGAIN, Da fuq is a "down voted"?


----------



## theinca (Mar 18, 2019)

Spirit has some dummy’s leftover from Halloween. Seems this would be perfect to keep pax out of the front seat. I think I am going to use this for the carpool lane.


----------

